# Anybody ever have Crappie?



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

Crappie is a fresh water fish my husband & I go fishing for. Anyone familiar with it? We have quite a few frozen filets still & was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on other ways to cook it. I have 2 different recipes.

1. 50/50 whole wheat & white flour & 1/4 part corn meal seasoned with lemon pepper, salt & onion powder -- deep fried. It's really good, but gets tiring after a while.

2. Egg batter (like an omelet) & pan fried

I'm open!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2007)

Love it.  It's delicous.

I would suggest dredging it in flour, then in beaten egg, and then in panko crumbs (Japanese bread crumbs).  Lightly fry and season with a little salt and freshly ground black pepper.  Serve with fresh lemon wedges.  Quite delicious.

If you've never tried panko crumbs, you will be wonderfully surprised at how crisp the fish turns out.  Pork chops breaded in panko are to die for.


----------



## Shunka (Mar 6, 2007)

I love crappie!!! I like to use finely crushed saltine cracker crumbs for the coating though!!! You can use flour with cracker crumbs or corn meal and different seasonings to mix it up. Try using rubbed/crushed sage with garlic  with whatever coating.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 6, 2007)

Crappie are similar to bluegill or sunfish. I love to saute bluegill or sunfish fillets in olive oil with some white wine, capers and lemon zest and lemon juice . The simple tastes are very complimentary to the subtle flavor of this light fish.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

I Have caught and eaten several big truck loads of crappie.
Personally I use Salt, pepper, and a good 100% Tennessee cornmeal,
Fried in 100% pure Louisiana Peanut oil. Simple, and basic. I enjoy the taste of the fish!


----------



## Shunka (Mar 6, 2007)

Personally, I always use butter to fry then in; have tried other oils and such (bacon grease isn't too bad).....butter just makes the flavor pop for me.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

I love to eat crappied but since hubby isin't a fish fan, I've never cooked.


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2007)

Bluegill is best, but I love Crappy.  I like the fish gutted, scaled, and the head cut off. Wash him, dredge him in Zatarain's Fish Fry, and cook him at 375 in electric skillet. If you don't have Zatarain's, mix flour and cornmeal, about 50/50, add S&P and Cajun Seasoning to taste. 
Most people are big on fillets, but it's so easy to bone a fish like that, and they taste so much better when they're cooked with the bone in. 

By the way, I don't know about you all, but I love the french fries that are cooked in the fish grease.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Love it. It's delicous.
> 
> I would suggest dredging it in flour, then in beaten egg, and then in panko crumbs (Japanese bread crumbs). Lightly fry and season with a little salt and freshly ground black pepper. Serve with fresh lemon wedges. Quite delicious.
> 
> If you've never tried panko crumbs, you will be wonderfully surprised at how crisp the fish turns out. Pork chops breaded in panko are to die for.


 
I've used panko crumbs in other dishes (chicken & dredged in yogurt). Funny I never thought to use it on crappie. Can ya say DUH!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Crappie are similar to bluegill or sunfish. I love to saute bluegill or sunfish fillets in olive oil with some white wine, capers and lemon zest and lemon juice . The simple tastes are very complimentary to the subtle flavor of this light fish.


 
Wow!  That sounds really good!  Never been a big fan of capers though.  They use it a lot in cooking shows & I'm getting antsy to try it again.  My family's palette is pretty bland though, but I might do everthing else.

Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 6, 2007)

I like it, but have found the ones we have caught to be a little bony. Nice mild flavor though. I'll keep the recipe in mind for next time.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally posted by Dancer in the Kitchen:


> Wow! That sounds really good! Never been a big fan of capers though. They use it a lot in cooking shows & I'm getting antsy to try it again. My family's palette is pretty bland though, but I might do everthing else.


 
No worry, substitute anything else for the capers.  Try chopped fresh dill weed, chopped olives, pine nuts, finely chopped ginger, etc.

Remember that capers usually come in a brine which is very salty.  You should drain well or even rinse before adding to the pan to subdue the flavor.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I like it, but have found the ones we have caught to be a little bony. Nice mild flavor though. I'll keep the recipe in mind for next time.


 
My husband filets it off the bone. First he makes an incision just past the gills & slices down to the tail. Then he flips it open & slices the skin off. He uses an electric knife so it's pretty quick. And . . . no bones about it!  Sorry, it was there, I had to use it!


----------

